
The Mac Malware of 2019 - thecosas
https://objective-see.com/blog/blog_0x53.html
======
lioeters
Off topic, but I felt compelled to express my love for the work of this
company Objective See.

I've been using their application called Lulu every day, and I cannot imagine
working on a Mac without it. So thankful that it exists, and that it's open
source!

[https://objective-see.com/products/lulu.html](https://objective-
see.com/products/lulu.html)

"LuLu is the free, open-source macOS firewall that aims to block unknown
outgoing connections, unless explicitly approved by the user."

~~~
mkskm
How does this compare to Little Snitch?

~~~
Chanderton
Not feature-rich as Little Snitch. However, it's free and open source. I
primarily use Little Snitch for my iMac and MBP. But use LuLu as well on other
machines.

Can highly recommend all the other apps Patrick Wardle (Objective-See) has
developed.

------
steveharman
it's $45 less, for a start.

